# Can You Straighten Kinked Tubes?



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

I received my first bundle of 1842 and in a couple of sections it has some kinks in it...
Can this be reversed?

Thanks, Jake


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

it should not hurt the tubes?you should be able to tie them in knots without damage, it would hurt the integrity if they were pinched, if in doubt stretch them out! reversed? hmmm its only cosmetic, if your dissatisfied call the company and let them know.


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

They arent real bad, just bendy!

"If in doubt, stretch them out." - very nice.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Doesn't really make a difference


----------



## mattardel (May 27, 2011)

I agree - once you put them on a frame and they are stretched back, the kinks make no difference. Most Chinese bands come bent from shipping.

(null)


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

Yeah, thats all it is... bent from being bunched up during shipping.

They do eventually straighten out after awhile. I was making a new set for bareback (no frame) so would have been nice to have a straight piece to start with.
Small potatoes, but just curious.


----------



## AKLEIN (Jan 28, 2012)

I've got 2 original 1745 tubesets came together with my Dankung,
one was straight and the other one was curvy, both shoot the same.

Arne


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

Sorry to drudge this up, but I have realized that as much I value the opinions here, I DO find using singled tube setups that have kinky tubes to be a bit of a drag...
So, if anyone has ideas I am all ears.

In the meantime, I am going to go with common sense and try to cut sections and hang them for a couple of days to see if they will straighten out.

Thanks shooters.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

A drag meaning they shoot funny, or a drag like they tangle after shooting?


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

Like they are bent. LOL.
(before they go on the device, been rolled and stored unskillfully)
Not such a big deal I guess, they straighten out after awhile I suppose.
I thought for sure there would be some insider knowledge...heh.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Try gently applying heat to band set using hair dryer. Have sling held in place with a vise and tension applied to pouch and band set with another tube or band.Its like somebody is holding your sling for you. Now GENTLY apply heat. Remove from jig then pull and release band set several times to exercise bands. Make sure the cool down in proper position.Good Luck.


----------



## Ryan Wigglesworth (Sep 10, 2011)

I have never been able to reverse warps in tubing. Not thera tube blue and not even the medical tubing that comes with daisy and marksman slingshots :s GL! if you can figure it out tell us how! I remember hanging a hammer from one end and tacking it to the ceiling for weeks with no luck, tacked straight for a month or longer with no luck.


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

I know it's one of the reasons Trumark tubes come packaged properly, straight so they are not kinked or bent, they feel it makes a
difference.
I bought some packaged/new Marksman tubes not long ago just to get my Christmas presents out quickly and was disappointed as
the tubes were 'really' bent out of shape and once attached to the catty's looked bloody awful so yeah I can see where there might
be some instances where it might be a 'drag.'


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

treefork said:


> Try gently applying heat to band set using hair dryer. Have sling held in place with a vise and tension applied to pouch and band set with another tube or band.Its like somebody is holding your sling for you. Now GENTLY apply heat. Remove from jig then pull and release band set several times to exercise bands. Make sure the cool down in proper position.Good Luck.


THAT sounds like it will work. Thank you.


----------



## wd40 (Jul 19, 2010)

> I received my first bundle of 1842 and in a couple of sections it has some kinks in it... Can this be reversed?


I don't believe it can, not when it's just laying there.

But when you draw the tubes, they will do just fine.

WD40


----------

